# RGA8-Color Options Mock up!



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 23, 2011)

Now I wished Ibanez would get creative with their 8 String with some RGA8-Custom Colors.

The agiles are great, but I've played Ibanez for over 10 years, and love the necks, and don't want to wait to have someone "Custom" paint the guitar. Right off the shelf, right to my hands. 

Anyway, I had some fun with Photoshop creating some mockups.

Cheers... Enjoy!















































Just had to add a silver one...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

That natural one... 

I've been wanting to buy an RGA8 and naturalize it for a while now. If Ibanez doesn't make it, I will.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 23, 2011)

Say what you will about Schecter's 8-strings - at least they gave us more than the Henry Ford option on color!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Say what you will about Schecter's 8-strings - at least they gave us more than the Henry Ford option on color!


 
Win...


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 23, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Say what you will about Schecter's 8-strings - at least they gave us more than the Henry Ford option on color!


 
So true... The neck may be different on them, but they have a heck of a lot more options than Ibanez, who's starting to get a little elitist in their customer service too; only doing customs for bigger name players. 

Oh well, eventually other guitar builders will just take over, happening already. Even people like Tosin switching from Ibanez, and so many other players, cause other companies are willing to go that extra mile for a musician, like Schecter, Agile, ESP and I'm not sure but, I think Dean is pretty flexable as well.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 23, 2011)

If I wasn't so used to the Ibanez neck for so many years, I'd have switched to Agiles a long time ago... Ibanez is a great guitar company, but a bit too rigid in their latter years, and how many 6 string variations of color do they need before spreading the love around. Even 7 strings have more options these days...


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 23, 2011)

Man.. normally I'm a natural kind of guy. But I'd kill for a green RGA 8.


----------



## pathos45 (Sep 23, 2011)

silverburst or bust!! hahah just kiddin i really wish ibby would bring more colours for the 8 string guitars.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> That natural one...
> 
> I've been wanting to buy an RGA8 and naturalize it for a while now. If Ibanez doesn't make it, I will.



Don't, you'll have an ugly 80 piece mahogany body ;<_<


----------



## synrgy (Sep 23, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Don't, you'll have an ugly 80 piece mahogany body ;<_<





I know that's probably true, but there _have_ been some surprising exceptions with a hand full of Ibanez's here.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 23, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I know that's probably true, but there _have_ been some surprising exceptions with a hand full of Ibanez's here.


 
I've seen quite a few Ibanez bodies, stripped of all their paint, and it somtimes made me wonder why in the world they'd cover some of the nicest woods, just because they're not some tiger, birdseye or some other more fancy print.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 24, 2011)

For fun I created a sliver one, I was inspired Satriani and his wonderful line of silver looking guitars... I did end up attaching it to the top. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

That silver one looks beautiful.

I think it'd also look stunning with a flame maple top with an ocean blue finish, but that's just me.


----------



## Beardyman (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll take one in white. Matching headstock please, Ibanez


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 27, 2011)

Slunk Dragon said:


> That silver one looks beautiful.
> 
> I think it'd also look stunning with a flame maple top with an ocean blue finish, but that's just me.


 
Just in case you were wondering.  Cheers...


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 27, 2011)

Beardyman said:


> I'll take one in white. Matching headstock please, Ibanez


 
I can at least start ya off...  Best I could do in short notice... Feast!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd go Natural.


----------



## vansinn (Sep 27, 2011)

I like several of those options, but especially the burst green one.
Now, try expanding the greens more, leaving a Bit less of the black edges, maybe use a more lizard green hue, and do something semilar to the boring black headstock.
Maybe reverse the effect on the head, i.e. a black burst with green edges.

I feel white/silver et al.. doesn't work well, unless the hardware is plated satin.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cherry Fudge! I would buy it!


----------



## AndreasD (Sep 27, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


>



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/116766-rga8-custom-project.html


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 27, 2011)

AndreasD said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/116766-rga8-custom-project.html


 
Nice one... I sure wished I knew how to build guitar body's or had the tools to do it. That natural body looks incredible. I'd maybe stain it a tad darker, but it looks sharp with that flamed top!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 27, 2011)

ALL of those are better than the current colors they have


----------



## Augury (Sep 27, 2011)

I love this one


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Sep 27, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> ALL of those are better than the current colors they have


 
Well, for 8 the only color they have is black, or that glitter filled black they call a metal guitar: RG2228...  It's cute, but not for me. I personally love the natural one, or the green burst, or even the chrome. I did hop on Ibanez facebook page and sent them some of these, and they really appreciated the effort I made and especially loved the chrome and the natural one as well. 

Who knows, they may use it and come out with some nice colors for 2012... hopefully some new pickup choices as well. Anything is better than the actives it comes with. I woudln't mind Dimarzios... altough I put Bare Knuckle Cold Sweats in my current RGA8.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Guitarwiz2k, you forgot the neon pink sparkle finish!!

EDIT:
My favs are Red/Silver/Both Greens.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 3, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2688955 said:


> Hey Guitarwiz2k, you forgot the neon pink sparkle finish!!
> 
> EDIT:
> My favs are Red/Silver/Both Greens.



Just for you. 






Cheers!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 3, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> Just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy.
Do want.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 3, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2689285 said:


> Sexy.
> Do want.



It almost reminds me of a bottle of Pepto.


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 3, 2011)

that natural one is gorgeous! MUST GET!


----------



## espman (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey, would you be able to do one in this color?





It's House of Kolor's Tangerine


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 3, 2011)

espman said:


> Hey, would you be able to do one in this color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me give it a try and see... This one may take a while.


----------



## Riggy (Oct 3, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> *If I wasn't so used to the Ibanez neck for so many years, I'd have switched to Agiles a long time ago... Ibanez is a great guitar company, but a bit too rigid in their latter years, and how many 6 string variations of color do they need before spreading the love around. Even 7 strings have more options these days...*


*

That's my biggest issue with switching brands. I haven't played anything other than a friends Vigier Excalibur that comes close to my collection of Wizard II's.

EDIT

Also, an RGA8 with a spalted maple top, and BKP's. Want.*


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 3, 2011)

espman said:


> Hey, would you be able to do one in this color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seems that candy coating is more than my photoshop experience can handle. I'll tackle it again after asking a few questions on how to get the gloss finish.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 4, 2011)

espman said:


> Hey, would you be able to do one in this color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's in no way perfect, needs more reds, but it's kind of close.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 4, 2011)

espman said:


> Hey, would you be able to do one in this color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now I've got it!  Much better...

House of Kolor's Tangerine! Feast...


----------



## espman (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Fuck Yea!!!! Thanks maing  Now to buy an RGA8 and make it look like that


----------



## 8stringthrash8 (Oct 4, 2011)

agiles better when it comes to extended range and good quality for the price but i do like the ideas


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 4, 2011)

8stringthrash8 said:


> agiles better when it comes to extended range and good quality for the price but i do like the ideas


 
I'm definately sure the Agiles are great guitar, but the Ibanez branding is so strong. I've played them pretty much for the past 20 years, and have never had a problem with them till the issues with the bridge pin popping out; and even with that issue, it never happened to my own guitar. 

I guess if you adjust string hight and change the gauge, but don't adjust the screw in the back to compensate, it will put unnecessary strain on the guitar and pop the screw. But I've had mine for a few months now, since last year December, and it's been perfect to the point where I'm now looking to get another one.

My only issue is with the pickups. The last one I swapped for BKP Cold Sweats. This time I may swap for Demarzio D-Activators. Unsure yet, but I'd love to see some comparisons and reviews.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 5, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> It almost reminds me of a bottle of Pepto.


In a good way, I presume?
Since you did use '' afterwards.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 5, 2011)

For you left handed players, I do feel your pain... I'm actually left handed myself. I noticed how difficult it was to get LH guitars, so I trained myself early on in my career to play right handed. 

In any case, here is some left hand support...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 5, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> For you left handed players, I do feel your pain... I'm actually left handed myself. I noticed how difficult it was to get LH guitars, so I trained myself early on in my career to play right handed.
> 
> In any case, here is some left hand support...


Umm... were you talkin' to me? Cuz I'm a righty, always been. 

Though I do fully support the idea of having more lefty models available.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 5, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2691539 said:


> Umm... were you talkin' to me? Cuz I'm a righty, always been.
> 
> Though I do fully support the idea of having more lefty models available.



Someone else mentioned about Ibanez not making left handed guitars, so I just thought to make one, then I actually fixed the headstock after so the word "Ibanez" was facing the right way.  lol... But that was for someone else. I corrected my mistake as well. Cheers...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 5, 2011)

^It was just because you decided to quote ME in your reply.
Making it seemed that I mentioned something about lack of lefty guitars.

No hard feelings or anything, it was just weird and confusing.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 5, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2691579 said:


> ^It was just because you decided to quote ME in your reply.
> Making it seemed that I mentioned something about lack of lefty guitars.
> 
> No hard feelings or anything, it was just weird and confusing.


 
Force of habbit in replying...  I do notice Ibanez being pro right hand, and I also noticed that not many of their signature artist are any different than Caucasian or European artist, none of them are any different than that as far as guitarists go. Bass players on the other hand are a little different. 

Just things I notice about their practices... same thing with ERG guitars, and Lefty guitars. They trickle out some to appease the few, but the majority are always supported or catered to with more attention. Of course everyone also knows they've closed the custom shop to the general public as well... I call that, insult to injury.  aka: (Kick ya when you're down)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 9, 2011)

^Yeah, I hear ya.

Also, I believe all major guitar manufacturers should have a "custom shop" of some sort, especially Ibanez.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 9, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> Now I wished Ibanez would get creative with their 8 String with some RGA8-Custom Colors.
> 
> The agiles are great, but I've played Ibanez for over 10 years, and love the necks, and don't want to wait to have someone "Custom" paint the guitar. Right off the shelf, right to my hands.
> 
> ...


 
Cool colour schemes, its a shame that Ibanez do not make the RGA 8 in other colour options. So how about an RGA 8 with a DNA swirl pattern like on the old UV777 Universe guitars ?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 9, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Cool colour schemes, its a shame that Ibanez do not make the RGA 8 in other colour options. So how about an RGA 8 with a DNA swirl pattern like on the old UV777 Universe guitars ?


Sign me up.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 9, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Cool colour schemes, its a shame that Ibanez do not make the RGA 8 in other colour options. So how about an RGA 8 with a DNA swirl pattern like on the old UV777 Universe guitars ?


 
It's not perfect, I've not taken the time to look at the UV777, but here we are!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 9, 2011)

^Would totally play that!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 10, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> It's not perfect, I've not taken the time to look at the UV777, but here we are!


 
Whoah, that is cool, I love it !!!. 

Now is the time for the Seven String.org international custom paint shop to open and bring these beauties to realisation !!!.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 10, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Whoah, that is cool, I love it !!!.
> 
> Now is the time for the Seven String.org international custom paint shop to open and bring these beauties to realisation !!!.



 Most certainly! ^^


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder how much it would cost to have any of these finishes done; Or even what's the upcharge for Ibanez doing it in their custom shop?


----------



## Nahguavkire (Jul 8, 2012)

So I'm working towards getting an RGA8 and I definitely want a change of colour, I'm either thinking Grigio Scuro with a natural headstock...






Or Shell Pink with a matching headstock...






I'm a photoshop philistine though... Any of you super awesome people feel like doing a quick mock up of these colours on an RGA8? Pretty please?


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jul 8, 2012)

Guitarwiz2k

You're awesome for doing this. Thanks!


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't see any white on purple.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 8, 2012)

Augury said:


> I love this one


 


Agreed.


----------



## sage (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey, I've got an RGA8 for sale that is stripped down. I also have a friend who is a custom painter. The quote he gave me for a paint job on it is $300. I'm selling the guitar for $550. I'll add your choice of electronics to it for the cost of the electronics. 

He did a guitar in that House of Kolor Tangerine Dream... Looked amazing.

(mods, if this is overzealous shilling of a guitar, feel free to delete, but I reckon this is a good opportunity to get one of these fine mockups made in real life.)


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 11, 2012)

Needs moar neon!
Like these

















And maple boards


----------



## Nahguavkire (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm torn between old school shell pink and that hot neon pink above... Hmm...


----------



## Valennic (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes. Yes yes yes.

Needs MOAR NEON.

Yellows, Pinks, Blues, Limes, and much hot pink pickups.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 11, 2012)

The blue flame top is awesome! Although I think the 2228 is a better looking guitar.


----------

